
Requiem For A Roommate - aundumla
http://steveblank.com/2010/10/18/requiem-for-a-roommate/
======
xpaulbettsx
This is a great reminder about how changing the world for the better doesn't
always have to involve making a living too:

"It took me a long time, but as I got older I realized that life was more than
just about work, technical innovation and business. Michael and others worked
to preserve and protect the values that made life worth living. And while we
were making things, they were the ones who were who changing our society into
a more just place to live."

------
thaumaturgy
It would be really, really great -- amazing, even -- if there were support
systems for people like Michael.

It is (pardon my language here) hella fucking hard to change the world. Nobody
else around you is likely to be interested in what you're doing, unless they
can directly benefit somehow without any effort. You can't get assistance with
your goal unless you have the money to buy it. How many people start out to
improve the world, even in some relatively small way, pour a year, two years,
or much more of their life into it, struggling the whole way, and eventually
give up?

------
iamdave
Thank you, Michael.

------
intended
Had to sign up to say thanks. Its, comforting, reassuring and inspiring that
people believe enough to fight without having to be incentivized first.

The links to POST and the Coastal commissioner were great too.

------
br1
Very inspiring. However, entrepreneurs lie to themselves thinking they want to
make a better world. Money is the incentive. Real vocation needs no financial
reasons.

~~~
sliverstorm
> Real vocation needs no financial reasons.

Sure it does. How do you propose a man follow his calling if he isn't going to
make a dime off it? At the end of the day we all need to put food on the
table.

~~~
keegangrayson
I'm a musician. This is precisely what I do.

